# Where are the AOL "saved on my PC" e-mails actually put?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

When a user selects to save AOL mail on his/her PC, where, in what folder or what file name are they saved in?


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

Search and locate the folder storing a file called Screenname.abi. (Screenname is your AOL screen name.)

In AOL 9.0 the file is usually located in C:\DOCUMENTS AND USERS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\AOL\C_AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\ORGANIZE


----------

